# SOME PIC'S OF MY FIRST DRAG AT THE POD



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hope you like?? :smokin: 













Image URL

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/06e9bbdc.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/a85b0e61.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/bda3a78f.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/215a9a14.jpg[/ 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/IMG_0180.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/IMG_0179.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/IMG_0178.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/IMG_0174.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/IMG_0173.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/IMG_0172.jpg 
p://img.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/skylinegtst/IMG_0164.jpg 
Tag


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Photo*

I can't do this photo thing


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

its cool i cant understand this aswell someone will sort it eventually. looking good m8

K


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Here you go.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Howsie beat me to it


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Sweet!!*

Looks good on the strip Dave :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Thank you*

Cheers Howsie & Deano



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/POD.bmp 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/POD3.bmp 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/POD2.bmp 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/POD4.bmp 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/AFM.bmp 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v92/m6beg/SANTAPOD13082004.bmp


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*IT'S*

****ed up///


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW! awesome pics mate! Car looks brilliant!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*pic's*

I don't know if everyone can see these pic's because i can't...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Is it me or does Santapod look REALLY quiet? Usualy on RWYBs theres a queue right to the other end of the firing up lane!

Car looks awesome by the way.

What time did you get then? ET/Terminal/60ft


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*pod*

Yes it was very quiet,It was a test & tune day very very good..

I got a 11.5 

60ft 1.990
330 ft 5.035
1/8 7.584
1/8 mph 99.65
1000/ 9.704
11.584
122.36

I don't think that is to bad first ever time i have draged the gtr..
It will be in the 10's in oct for the Jap show


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

11.5 with a almost 2sec 60ft is fookin good mate, esp as you got a std box yea?

A 1.6 60ft is a "good" 4WD 60ft, and by my calculations thats a mid 10 if nothing else changed mate! Quality.

How much faster it feel (or indeed go, as stripped makes it feel faster even when it isnt) with it being totaly stripped out now?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Launch*

SteveN

It is just that launch if i can get it spot on with a few more things from Abbey
Then i am away.The car feels so so quick 3rd gear is ****ing unreal....

No shit the car will be doing a 10 very soon

Mick


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

You got some nice photos there.

That day at the Pod was really good fun, and I was well chuffed not to break anything.

Each time I raced you, you just reeled me in and pulled away, even when I tried to get away first as soon as the lights went green.  I was really trying too! More practice needed for me I think, although at least I managed to beat an M3 and a GT4. 

That car is going to be something special when its all complete, although its not too shy now! Best of luck getting into the 10s.

I found a pic of me about to get my ass kicked by m6beg.....










And mid ass kick....










Doh!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Fair*

play to you Tim you are a good sport..

It shouldn't be long..10


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing it pulling 10s. Hopefully I'll be there to make you look even better by running more 13.0 s. 

I think the lane I was running had a wierd surface, or was there a bit of a headwind in my lane only, must have been something like that  .

Only joking. Seeing that gold missile take off was something else, even though I was getting showered by your wastegate at the time  

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You know what, WAS resisting the temptation so strip the car out like i did to the cossie, but im thinking about it more n more, even the missus TOLD me to "Its not going to be at all practical anyhow, and if thatl make it even faster, do it" was her words!

M6BEG- You think the stripped-out-ness has made a difference? Made a big difference in the cossie...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Yes mate*

It has to. Power to weight ..


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Went really well on Friday Mick....really did look and sound the part!
Just need to get those launches sorted mate and you'll be flying 

Sounds sweet doing a 3rd gear fly-by on the road too  :smokin:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

tim b said:


> I found a pic of me about to get my ass kicked by m6beg.....


Mapped both those 

Just seen this thread (a little slow of late!) top time Mike, looking forward to seeing the car back again, be good to have another 10 second car on the fleet as it were


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool. 

I guess you know the rough spec of the blue 32 then, and that my 13.0 @ 115 must be mainly down to my rubbish launches and limp wristed gear changes, and not the car   

The power seems to be there, its just that I kept bogging it down with the surprising amount of grip off the start. It was as if I wasn't getting the turbo spooled up sufficiently, and maybe letting the clutch in too quick with the revs too low. Need to get used to the single turbo not cutting in 'till the revs are up high.

What's the best way to launch in general does everyone reckon. Hold it at the limiter for a few seconds, then sidestep the clutch and try to light up all four tyres? What sort of times do you reckon I should be aiming for with a single T04R? Obviously not down in the 10s like m6beg, but maybe a low 12 should be do-able? Just need to be more brutal I guess.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

tim, what were your 60ft times?

whats sort of power do you have? 

a bit more info and can tell you what you could roughly aim for, but i reckon you can aim for better than low 12s mate


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Cheers*

Dan..
Its should be with you in about two and a half weeks, Ready for the Jap show at Santa Pod :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

tim b said:


> Looking forward to seeing it pulling 10s. Hopefully I'll be there to make you look even better by running more 13.0 s.
> 
> I think the lane I was running had a wierd surface, or was there a bit of a headwind in my lane only, must have been something like that  .
> 
> ...


Tim - in theory your car should have been as fast as micks - werent you turning the boost controller on or something   

No chance next time though as I think Micks car has some more up its sleave.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> tim, what were your 60ft times?
> 
> whats sort of power do you have?
> 
> a bit more info and can tell you what you could roughly aim for, but i reckon you can aim for better than low 12s mate


Tim has about 600bhp I think.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

You Dan....


S l o w . . . . . . . 



never !!!

J.

PS Might get the bomber back to you soon, the hole at 3k with the new injectors is annoying the hell out of me !!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

with a true 600bhp then low 11s, "maybe" even high 10s, isnt totaly unbelivable

what was your 60ft times tim?


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to this thread. I've been trying to paint a new bonnet for my 205 GTI. Its not been going well.  

Anyway, I'd really like to know what I should be aiming for, so here is the info requested, hopefully. Times as follows, sorry for the poo quality, I think they need some more printer ink at Santa Pod....










Power is 503.4bhp @ hubs on Abbey Dynapack, (573 bhp at crank ?).

Single T04R turbo, OS Giken Triple Plate clutch, (which I think was part of my problem, I couldn't feel the bite point well at all  ), and 18s, (sorry AJFleming, I know you hate them on 32s  ). Oh yeah, and the boost controller was set to 1.3 bar, thanks  .

Changing gear seemed to take me a while, I didn't want to rush it and smash the cogs to bits though  . Maybe I can save some time here.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Dont be a wimp, launch her at peak RPM and change gear like your life was at stake 

Should get a low 11 I would think.

Ant.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

You're probably right, but I was too much of a girl for that.

Although though it was my first time at the strip and the times weren't great, I had a brilliant time, even if lining up next to m6beg and watching him launch into a massive burnout while I minded my own business in the other lane was a bit daunting.

I'll definitely be going again, although I might have to check into the availability of rear diffs if I'm going to try the AJFleming technique.  

I still can't believe how sticky the track is, and yet they still feel the need to spray toffee stuff on it to make it extra tacky, to the point where people walking on it go huiiick huiiick huiiick, (sorry for the poor sound effects).


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

huiiick, huiiick, huiiick !!!

   

Aww, bless !!

Well he does come from Lymington, exciting sound effects round there usually involve a dinghy and Cenred !!!

Shiiiiiiiite !!!

pmsl


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

No the diff should be fine, you just need to load it up with the handbrake before the run (Dan0h told me this technique) and it REALLY works I have done some great lauches using that technique. Change gear HARD and I mean HARD, its not that easy on a GTR (easier on an RX7 and a PIECE OF CAKE in an S2000 LOL) so it takes a little practice. Remember drive it like you stole it - otherwise why bother owning it! 

Ant.

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

bladerider said:


> huiiick, huiiick, huiiick !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL and I live just down the road from him  Guess we cant all live in Heaven like you though Bladey... ...Talking to your son Jesus all the time and the like


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Tried the handbrake thing. I just got all confused trying to co-ordinate that many limbs all at once, sort of like patting my head and rubbing my stomach. 

Maybe next time, 'cos I can see how it could be a benefit, getting some load built up and the boost building up against the brake, ready to be released.  

I will admit that Lymington is a bit sleepy, and there may be a few inbreds with their sister also being their mother etc around, but I'm not one of them, honest.

My huiick huiick sound effects and lack of limb co-ordination may not help my case though.  Doh!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

you wont **** the rear diff

2.1 60ft is, shall we say, poo, so with a good launch you should **** that.

1.6 60ft is a usual good 4wd 60ft, even a friend of mine does consistant 1.7s in a stock rwd e36 m3 evo.

for every 0.1 you take off the 60ft youl take 0.2 off the et, so even launching properly will get you a 12sec dead, and if you stop changing gears like a big gay  thats a lot more time off.

what revs were you changing up at?


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Ah, right, now I now what 60ft I should be able to achieve, that gives me something to aim for.

Shift point is another area where my girly tendencies may have been creeping in.  I had in my mind that somewhere I heard that GTR cranks oscilate like a bastard at 7200rpm. I therefore turned my Monster Tach shift light thing to, ahem, 6500 rpm. God I am such a woman.  

After speaking to m6beg, and finding he was shifting at well gone 7000rpm, I began to turn it up to nearer 7000rpm. This felt much better, cos before when I shifted at 6500, the turbo took a noticeable time to spool up again. Shifting at higher rpm meant that when I went into the next gear the turbo seemed to already be ready to go, and was bringing the et down.

I was also keeping the revs higher at launch, which seemed to be helping, but it was getting late in the day, and I missed third on a real good, (for me), launch, and then the rain started to come in. I couldn't get any more runs in after that, but I was learning lots in the nine runs I did do.

Has anybody that has run a GTR at Santa Pod managed to spin up all four wheels off the start? It seems too bloody sticky to do that.

Sorry to m6beg for totally hijacking his thread. Maybe all this should be moved to a new one entitled 'How to drag race, a guide for girls, muppets, and also Tim.'   

Cheers for al of the input. Its really good to get some constructive feedback to where I was going wrong.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh no, clicked the wrong button. Hold on a minute...


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok, and I'm really sorry cos this is a bit chavvy, but can anybody roughly estimate the 0-60mph time given the figures on the slip.

The only thing people seem to ask me when they find out I went to a drag strip is 'whats the 0-60 then?, 13.0 @ 115 means nothing to me  '

My only benchmark for them is that I can say I beat a BMW E36 M3 and a Celica GT4, but thats not really much kudos, cos given my power level, even a trained chimp should be able to manage that, and it'd probaby beat my 60 foot time too,


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very nice! The car looks tough as ever. Definitely drag style!

Cya O!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

It was very grippy that day as you went on a test n tune day where they prep the track.

Normaly SantaPod isnt very grippy at all really.

A normal hogh power GTR bouncing off the rev limiter launch will light up all 4 no problem and with hard fast gearchanges you straight into the 11s


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> Single T04R turbo, OS Giken Triple Plate clutch, (which I think was part of my problem, I couldn't feel the bite point well at all ), and 18s, (sorry AJFleming, I know you hate them on 32s ). Oh yeah, and the boost controller was set to 1.3 bar, thanks


I suffer from exactly the same problem & put it down to a few things...

10.5" wide wheels, Suspension thats *rock* hard & the clutch! The biting point is SO hard to feel when holding it on the handbrake etc 

I was going for 8000rpm on one run & it still bogged down giving me a 3.7 sec 60ft time 

I know my car has run low 10's before but I couldnt even break into the 12's it was such a pig to drive 

I think it's practice at the end of the day - get a feel for the clutch, practice holding it on the handbrake & building up the load, LOTS of revs & give it some inbetween gear changes (I was being conservative & changing at about 8500rpm)

It does seem to be a bit of an art to perfect it (had a chat with Tim helped to give me some pointers) - as soon as I have sorted my gearbox i'm going to give it another go - maybe at Jap Performance show even 

In the mean time i'm going to practice it on the lower boost in a desolate Industrial park


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

tim b said:


> Ok, and I'm really sorry cos this is a bit chavvy, but can anybody roughly estimate the 0-60mph time given the figures on the slip.
> 
> The only thing people seem to ask me when they find out I went to a drag strip is 'whats the 0-60 then?, 13.0 @ 115 means nothing to me  '
> 
> My only benchmark for them is that I can say I beat a BMW E36 M3 and a Celica GT4, but thats not really much kudos, cos given my power level, even a trained chimp should be able to manage that, and it'd probaby beat my 60 foot time too,


Your car should do a sub 4 second 0-60 IMO.

Ant.


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

your 32 it's very beautiful,
i have pix from totb parking









vids pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

damn thats a fine pic  very nice


----------

